# low price, easy tree stands??



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

any one have some plans of easy to build tree stands?
i live in australia and with not to many people who use tree stands im left in the dark about it all

thanks


----------



## Klippman (Mar 31, 2008)

There is nothing more simple.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I live in Wisconsin, but did almost the same as Klippman did 10 years ago with the following differences.
- I made mine out of pressure treated wood (still use it)
- My steps were 2x4's vs his look like 2x2's
- I can not see how he attached it to the tree but I cut two "V" blocks and screwed them to the back so they came together in the middle. This let the stand ride the curviture of the tree.
- I added eye bolts on each side a connected a chain to oneeye bolt to go around the tree. The other side I added a turn buckle with a hook end on one side to tighten the chain down.
- I didn't add the rail for bow hunting but did make a seat buy adding double 20" high 2x4's and attached a 2x8 across them.
My ladder is attached to a box fraim floor so that the ladder it's inside the floor box and is bolted to the sides. I added a cross brace to each side going from the back of the box fraim to the legs on about a 45 deg. angle.

These stands are very sturdy, but are almost permanent in nature due to weight.


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

great ideas but im looking for a light weight one i can take down and put else were with ease..thanks any way


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

matt here is a pic of a few i made from scrape i picked up at the landfill. i have a bandsaw and mig welder .not sure if they sell portable sun shades down under but thats what they where when i started








her are a couple links to what i stared with
http://www.acecanopy.com/caca10paset.html?productid=caca10paset&channelid=NEXTA
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...2&i_cntr=1293709888971&sid=IDx20070921x00003h
mat if you start with a bbq you will see the 4 post that are the legs curve out to make the side shelves thats what i start with then use the legs of a sunshade for cross members.i bought my daughter a utube camera for xmas to help me make a how too vid for my string jigs.i may do a how too treestand as well soon.i'm just real busy.i will have six string jigs done this weekend and will send you a pm. happy new year terry


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Munch, I am in awe.


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

munch would you be able to email me that vid for the stringing jig.i havnt got it yet..

and do you have any measurements of the stands?


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

Man i would love to get this info also.


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Munch thats nice work now you got me to thinking about DIY climbers think that could be done


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*DIY climber*

It can be done 
My favorite climber, nice and roomy!!
I use the same chain system as the API's.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

These are some sweet lookin stands guys!!

Jake


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

Good looking stands. That takes some talent.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are the ones I build. Made of 1x1x.125 angle iron, 1/2" 16ga expanded metal, and small chunks of 2" wide 3/8" bar stock for the mounting bolts. Attached with two 4 inch long 1/2 lag bolts and one ratchet strap for added safetly. Platform is 28x32", which give plenty of room to step forward and shoot behind the tree if needed. Its a great design for those who prefer to stand the whole time or use a portable seat. Best parts with this "reverse" design is not having to worry about snagging a foot on cables, and when you step forward your weight is tranferred to the tree instead of relying on just a strap to hold you up.
Total cost is about $20-25 depending on steel prices (angle iron is cheap) and I can cut and weld one in about an hour.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Stryder that is a great idea!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK Here is the ones that I built out of 1" aluminum tubing. It folds up for storage and transport. We had the tubing left over from a Job so it wasn't a huge expense. This is all bolted together no welding. The trickiest part was crimping the cables. I had to buy the crimper to do that. The cables are stainless steel so they'll hold up to the outdoors. You need to make sure the 3/4" plywood platform rot free, preferable to use pressure treated.

Honestly though, you can buy a stand that is just as good if not even better than this for less than the material costs are. Below is a link to a typical stand and one that my design was modeled after 

http://www.gorillatreestands.com/sites/default/files/40201_KongHX.png


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

The only reason to make your own is to make them bigger than commercially available. 40 bucks will buy you a padded hang-on right now. You can't make one for that unless you get your materials free.


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Stryder said:


> Here are the ones I build. Made of 1x1x.125 angle iron, 1/2" 16ga expanded metal, and small chunks of 2" wide 3/8" bar stock for the mounting bolts. Attached with two 4 inch long 1/2 lag bolts and one ratchet strap for added safetly. Platform is 28x32", which give plenty of room to step forward and shoot behind the tree if needed. Its a great design for those who prefer to stand the whole time or use a portable seat. Best parts with this "reverse" design is not having to worry about snagging a foot on cables, and when you step forward your weight is tranferred to the tree instead of relying on just a strap to hold you up.
> Total cost is about $20-25 depending on steel prices (angle iron is cheap) and I can cut and weld one in about an hour.


got any pic of these hangin on a tree?


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

outdoorsdad4 said:


> got any pic of these hangin on a tree?


I'll get one the next time I'm out...should be tomorrow....rather this evening. If not, Sunday.


----------



## Donali (Jan 6, 2009)

How did you make the arm rest for your center stand , great job on all of these!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Donali said:


> How did you make the arm rest for your center stand , great job on all of these!


if your talking about the 3 in my pic the ones in the middle are of a plastic camod that was to raise up a toilet seat.lol my be why it's so comfy


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*More climber pictures*

View attachment 967918
View attachment 967923
View attachment 967922
Here are more climber pictures by request.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Homemade stand*

I build my own ladderstands very cheap to build just time consuming


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

40 bucks cant get me one in australia tho :'(


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally got around to getting some pics. Not the best, but you get the idea.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Jan 29, 2011)

Made from old steel shopping carts, using a cutting torch. Toughest part is getting the length, angle and spacing of the tree prongs correct for the size trees you will be on.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Shopping cart treestand...

dude that is taking DIY to a new level.:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Antihunter said:


> Shopping cart treestand...
> 
> dude that is taking DIY to a new level.:thumbs_up


Thats ******* even for the DIY site. Cool as hell though, way to use what ya can get.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

This just opened up a whole new selling market for Bubbles.........

...I'm heading to the trailer park right now to see if he will sell me one or two......


----------



## embalmer883 (Jul 21, 2008)

somebodies done been to the walmart!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

someone should start a post for shopping cart ideas. That's very creative and inspiring. Cool idea Mcgiiver.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Good, Fast, Cheap. Pick any 2.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Jan 29, 2011)

You can usually find a few wrecked carts out back of most big shopping centers that they are throwing out.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

A shopping cart for deer! Cool! 
Which one am I going to shop for now!:set1_thinking: So many to choose from in this outdoor shopping center. :archer:
Great job!!! Neat idea!

Hutch


----------



## Mcgiiver (Jan 29, 2011)

The stands in the pics were made using standard size carts, some stores have jumbo carts. A little heavier to hoist up into the tree. In retrospect, I would have added a bar across the front so your feet can sense the front edge of the stand without having to look down at your feet. Also be sure to paint the stand with oil based enamel and sprinkle dry sand on the wet paint on floor for grip.


----------



## DIY'ER (Jan 17, 2013)

*DIY Climber*



RatherBArchery said:


> It can be done
> My favorite climber, nice and roomy!!
> I use the same chain system as the API's.


by chance would you have the plans for this design. nice looking stand and looks to be lightweight


----------



## DIY'ER (Jan 17, 2013)

Antihunter said:


> Shopping cart treestand...
> 
> dude that is taking DIY to a new level.:thumbs_up


Ya but he wasted half of the cart. He could have used the frame of the cart to make a climber, which I plan to do. Will post the pics when I finish it...


----------



## Tony3708 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hope he wears a safety harness! Lol


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol, i guess iam going to have to start competing with the neighborhood bums for the shopping carts


----------



## nickhrp (Jan 29, 2013)

I built this one out of scrap 1/2" schedule 40 pipe it's a little on the heavy side but solid and strong it was quite easy the hardest part was bending the platform

































But all in all it took me about a day played by ear so really don't have any plans but could draw it and scale the measurements if really interested


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

DIY'ER said:


> by chance would you have the plans for this design. nice looking stand and looks to be lightweight


Sorry no plans, I am not very good at writing stuff down when I am building my DIY stuff. My climbers are a mixture between Summit framework style and API style chains. OH, BTW........ my stands are not light weight. I build them heavy duty to support my big butt  PLUS, I like to have room to move around on long sits. I also use a Summit seat cushion, makes for good naps too  Of course a harness is always used when my feet leave the ground!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Now I know where they all go!


Mcgiiver said:


> Made from old steel shopping carts, using a cutting torch. Toughest part is getting the length, angle and spacing of the tree prongs correct for the size trees you will be on.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice stands guys! Now what would be REALLY interesting would be if you could attach wheels to the cart stand to help cart your deer out using the same thing you shot it out of! :rock:


----------

